# Creating a livestock breed



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

I envy some breeders outside the USA. They have the opportunity to raise breeds of livestock I love. But, my dreams get cut short due to USDA importation laws. Plus, being 16 years old I can't legally import semen of some of the breeds I love. Currently a breed of sheep I love is kind of in the USA. A place has imported straws from 2 different sires. That would leave me to inbreeding and I don't want to do that. Now I want your opinions on what I can/should do.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Produce the best livestock you can within your budget and country limitations. 

And/or put money in savings from every single paycheck until you can move to a place that allows the breeds you desire.


----------

